

Enyo Framework Cross Platform and Cross Browser UI Widgets - skat_et_dieu
http://enyojs.com/samples/onyxsampler/

======
j_col
More information about this in the Enyo Blog:

<http://blog.enyojs.com/>

------
emehrkay
Buttons do not have cursor:pointer I was actually surprised that they werent
images.

~~~
saurik
(FWIW, I bet this is because Enyo was designed for WebOS, a touch-screen
interface with no cursor, and is currently being adapted with high-priority to
Android/iOS. It is certainly something that I bed they'd want to hear,
however.)

------
firefoxman1
Really pretty, but what about :hover effects? I know this is primarily geared
toward mobile apps, but hover effects help the desktop UI a lot.

Also, a request on the slideable element: On my Touchpad you can either slide
the slider or tap the "grab" area and it slides over. Could maybe a click do
the same thing?

~~~
ryanwatkins
This is the very first UI release, only a month after the core framework
release, so there are certainly alot of minor areas like this that can be
improved. And also core widgets still to be done - Lists, Panes, etc.

Development is now in the open so you can see it progress, and you can easily
fork it, make these minor adjustments, and potentially contribute back.

~~~
firefoxman1
That's a good idea. I'd probably learn some cool tricks from the internals of
the framework too. I found a few here:
[http://girliemac.com/blog/2011/07/29/five-css-tricks-used-
in...](http://girliemac.com/blog/2011/07/29/five-css-tricks-used-in-enyo/)

------
jdangu
I'm interested in this for web apps. FWIW, I tested on IE7 (broken) and IE8
(some quirks but ok)

~~~
sugardave
Yeah, IE7 is not going to be supported. As you see IE8 works somewhat, and
going forward IE9+ is planned for full support.

------
paulrouget
Is it JS only? Can I use it in a declarative way?

~~~
moondowner
As I can see almost all of the buttons/check-boxes/etc are styled div
elements, so it relies on JS definitely.

------
j_col
Looking good so far, will be interesting to see if they add more widgets over
time.

------
monsterix
Basically this cross-browser, cross-device form-styling, am I right?

~~~
ryanwatkins
The sample shows mostly cross platform form widgets, but Enyo is larger than
that. Its intended to be a javascript application framework oriented toward
building apps for mobile devices and the web. Its a great compliment to things
like PhoneGap/Cordova. See <http://enyojs.com/>

Enyo is essentially the application framework webOS 3 applications were
written with, and its being re-written for cross platform support and has been
made free and developed in the open on github.

------
gringomorcego
Okay, I'm an idiot, would you use this as a replacement for JQuery? Can
someone explain how it fits into the JS scene?

~~~
Davertron
JQuery isn't designed for building applications, it's main purpose is making
cross-browser interaction with the DOM easier. It has some other "utililty"
type functions, like making cross-browser AJAX simpler and adding its own
"each" looping construct, etc. etc. But the simple answer to your question is
that this is not a replacement for jQuery.

I don't know much about Enyo, but it looks to be more of a framework for
building applications, and provides things like layout management, controls,
and an interesting "Component" model. I know that it was extracted from WebOS,
so it may have some overlap with JQuery (i.e. by providing simpler methods of
interacting with the DOM) but its goal is different.

~~~
micheljansen
I think he/she is referring to jQuery UI and/or jQuery Mobile. Like Enyo,
those do contain user interface elements and widgets. See this for example:
<http://jquerymobile.com/test/docs/forms/forms-all.html>

